
Finnovation SF – October 14 - shamir
https://www.finnovation.events
======
shamir
Finnovation SF is a conference Sila is organizing on Oct 14 in SF. We are
delivering on our promise of "From Founders to Founders" with an amazing group
of speakers :

\- Adam Erlebacher | CEO, Fabric

\- Nadim Homsany | President, EarnUp

\- Laura Spiekerman | CRO, Alloy

\- Alan Lewis | CIO, DiversyFund

\- Matt Harris | CEO, Bloom Credit

\- Brian Hamilton | COO, SafeCorp

\- Tory Reiss | Cofounder, TrustToken

\- Cameron Morris | CTO, Fabrica

\- Emily Cangie | Business Development, Create33

\- Antoinette O’Gorman | CCO, PolySign

\- Matthew Van Buskirk | CEO, Hummingbird Financial

\- Adam Shapiro

\- Sankaet Pathak | CEO, SynapseFi

\- Jim Brusstar | President, Treasury Prime

\- Hank Word | CTO, Evolve Bank and Trust

\- Randy Fernando | Co-founder Vault

\- Shamir Karkal | CEO, Sila

\- George Kurtyka | COO, Joust

\- Edrizio de la Cruz | CEO, Arcus

\- Ohad Samet | CEO, TrueAccord

\- Sarah Adams | Startup Growth, Plaid

\- Asya Bradley | VP of Partnerships, Socure

\- Emily Kramer | Head of Marketing, Carta

------
abetterjones
This event is going to be ridiculously good. The speakers are super
impressive. Can't wait to meet all of these heavy-hitters in person.

